# What are some good cameras?



## Mubunny (Feb 1, 2010)

Just looking for a nice middle of the road camera but am clueless about them.
Any suggestions while I flip through some reviews?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 1, 2010)

How much do you want to spend?

Go to this link and click on the Camera Database...

http://www.dpreview.com/



Take a look at other peoples pictures and ask what type of cameras they use on this forum.


----------



## Mubunny (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd say like a 400-500 dollar cap. That's a really good link, thanks.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^ Ask Pet Bunny 
He is a FABULOUS photographer!

I also like member Little Bay Poo's photography.. she's got some wicked bunny shots


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 2, 2010)

*Stan*- (awesome name by the way!)

What kind of camera do you use?
Hubby is going to buy a new one this year and is determined to get some nice motion shots of the kids...he is fascinated by bunny tongues! lol

He has seen pictures of yours before and I know he wants to know what you're using...

Danielle


----------

